# volte programs for S4 GT-i9506 ks01ltexx



## AbhiSingh (Jul 19, 2017)

kindly help if there is any specific custom rom that can help to make S4 i9506 to volte mobile. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2017)

In having a look into this issue I found the following post:

https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s4/help/enable-volte-feature-s4-gt-i9506-t3483324

They recommend installing the following app which gives you the functionality you want using software:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...tore&utm_content=20160601&utm_campaign=launch

It is called Jio4GVoice by Reliance Jio Digital Services Pvt. Ltd.

In the first mentioned link someone said that there is no ROM available to give you this functionality at present, due to the cost that would be involved in creating it, and it can only be done presently with software such as the app mentioned above. They also said that 4G needs to be on in order to make volte (Voice Over LTE) calls.

You can also try upgrading to the latest mobile firmware in case there are any improvements, see

https://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/galaxy-s4-lte-a/GT-I9506/


----------



## AbhiSingh (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks a lot for all the info. I did go through with all those links before I post my query. Since this is the 1st model of Samsung mobile (Gt-i9506 LTE-A) with LTE/4G enable and Samsung didn't updated this model firmware after lollipop 5.0.1, which doesn't have option call "volte provisioned flag turn on/ Enable HD calls". If any one could help me out to get me a custom rom that can enable volte feature, even I tried LineageOS 14.1 to install but that didn't help me either. Kindly help me out. And as you mention about the apps "Jio4Gvoice" that works to make the HD call but for that need to turn on data connection, which runs the battery very fast. 
Please help me short out this problem if any one have the solution.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2017)

Is it worthwhile buying a new phone that does support it? I haven't actually researched which phones do/don't support the volte feature but in the past I have sometimes had to replace my phone to get a certain new feature.


----------



## AbhiSingh (Jul 19, 2017)

computingforus said:


> Is it worthwhile buying a new phone that does support it? I haven't actually researched which phones do/don't support the volte feature but in the past I have sometimes had to replace my phone to get a certain new feature.


Thanks buddy for suggesting me to buy a new phone instead off trying getting volte enable in S4. Cheers


----------

